# Diabetic Vegans Assemble



## Riccy987 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello! Are there any other vegan diabetics out there trying to consume a low carb plant-based diet? I'm trying to lower my carb intake and am having to surrender a lot of easy vegan staples like bread, pasta, rice, etc... 

Any favourite tips or recipes to share with a meat and dairy free diabetic...? (Or are there any low-carb vegan cookbooks that you'd recommend...?)


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 22, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> Hello! Are there any other vegan diabetics out there trying to consume a low carb plant-based diet? I'm trying to lower my carb intake and am having to surrender a lot of easy vegan staples like bread, pasta, rice, etc...
> 
> Any favourite tips or recipes to share with a meat and dairy free diabetic...? (Or are there any low-carb vegan cookbooks that you'd recommend...?)


Sorry not to be able help as not a vegan, although we do regularly have s friend stay who is vegan.  
Last visit we used pulses, with veg done a variety of way, and added in Coyo (coconut yogurt)
Also polenta cake goes down well with everyone.


----------



## Riccy987 (Feb 22, 2020)

Ah yes - I think pulses are definitely going to be my new best friends! I need to research their different carb contents though - as I'm pretty clueless about them!


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 22, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> Ah yes - I think pulses are definitely going to be my new best friends! I need to research their different carb contents though - as I'm pretty clueless about them!


They tend to be slow release (low GI) so I find that 8 extend my Bolus delivery, or on MDI split your Bolus.  It is trial and improvement to find out the time lag needed for you.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 22, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> Hello! Are there any other vegan diabetics out there trying to consume a low carb plant-based diet? I'm trying to lower my carb intake and am having to surrender a lot of easy vegan staples like bread, pasta, rice, etc...
> 
> Any favourite tips or recipes to share with a meat and dairy free diabetic...? (Or are there any low-carb vegan cookbooks that you'd recommend...?)


Hello Sunshine! How are you doing? 
I’m the near neighbour of Chris and Josh when they were in London still.


----------



## Lilian (Feb 22, 2020)

Don't forget to make sure you supplement with B12 because some of the foods you are cutting down on are usually fortified with vitamin B12 but you are no longer eating them.    Also if you are on Metformin that too lowers B12.      B12 tests are not routinely done so you should remind your doctor when you have your blood test.    One of the problems is that lack of B12 can give you nerve damage, but so can diabetes.


----------



## Riccy987 (Feb 22, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> Hello Sunshine! How are you doing?
> I’m the near neighbour of Chris and Josh when they were in London still.



Hi Colin! I'm good thanks. Are you still in the same block?


----------



## Neens (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi @Riccy987 - I am not vegan so apologies if this doesn't fit the bill... just to help the pasta situation... I know you are aiming for plant based... I think these would be that at origin as made from beans... 
Vegan bean spaghetti - much lower in carbs most products between 1.5 - 3g carbs for 100g - you can usually find them in supermarkets/health food shops.


----------



## Riccy987 (Feb 22, 2020)

Neens said:


> Hi @Riccy987 - I am not vegan so apologies if this doesn't fit the bill... just to help the pasta situation... I know you are aiming for plant based... I think these would be that at origin as made from beans...
> Vegan bean spaghetti - much lower in carbs most products between 1.5 - 3g carbs for 100g - you can usually find them in supermarkets/health food shops.



Oh wow - that sounds fantastic. I will definitely check it out! Thanks!


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 23, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> Hi Colin! I'm good thanks. Are you still in the same block?


For a couple of weeks yes but I’m moving to Kings Cross. Georgian house. Ground floor. Huge high ceilings and lots of light and private outside space. Can’t wait!!


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh and I’m about 85% plant based these days. No desire to make the final push to be vegan (or even veggie) but it’s vastly better than before 

And you need to publish your chronicles of an overly demanding tenant someday lol


----------



## Neens (Feb 23, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> Oh wow - that sounds fantastic. I will definitely check it out! Thanks!


You can usually find several flavours so you can mix it up a bit. Soya bean/black bean/ mung/ edamame/ they only take a few mins to boil and have some taste. They have been a lifesaver for me as low carb and filling. The other product you could try (& I think Colin may use a similar /konjac noodles) is 0% pasta which comes in noodle form/pasta/spaghetti... It is a bit weird and found in health shops. You have to smother in diabetically allowed sauce though and I still think it tastes like rubber bands so won't be restocking! I use pesto with mine or a curry powder sauce.


----------



## Neens (Feb 23, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> Oh wow - that sounds fantastic. I will definitely check it out! Thanks!


You can usually find several flavours so you can mix it up a bit. Soya bean/black bean/ mung/ edamame/ they only take a few mins to boil and have some taste. They have been a lifesaver for me as low carb and filling. The other product you could try (& I think Colin may use a similar /konjac noodles) is 0% pasta which comes in noodle form/pasta/spaghetti... It is a bit weird and found in health shops. You have to smother in diabetically allowed sauce though and I still think it tastes like rubber bands so won't be restocking! I use pesto


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 23, 2020)

Neens said:


> You can usually find several flavours so you can mix it up a bit. Soya bean/black bean/ mung/ edamame/ they only take a few mins to boil and have some taste. They have been a lifesaver for me as low carb and filling. The other product you could try (& I think Colin may use a similar /konjac noodles) is 0% pasta which comes in noodle form/pasta/spaghetti... It is a bit weird and found in health shops. You have to smother in diabetically allowed sauce though and I still think it tastes like rubber bands so won't be restocking! I use pesto with mine or a curry powder sauce.


I love the konjac noodles. Yes they need rinsing thoroughly but they’re incredibly versatile and carb free. Not low carb but actually zero carb. 

You can pick them up in any of the Chinatown supermarkets but also in Tesco and Sainsbury’s although they’re obviously more expensive.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m intrigued about low carb vegan/plant based. Have you noticed any difference in glucose levels utilising resistant starches from cooling things like pasta before eating? Gram flour (chickpea) is fewer carbs than wheat flour and you can make great sour pancakes from it. Almond milk and flour is an obvious choice as low carb and a good base for lots of foods. To an extent it will be about mixing in fat and protein as much as you can to slow down glucose release from carbs. What do you usually eat?


----------



## Riccy987 (Feb 26, 2020)

Neens said:


> Hi @Riccy987 - I am not vegan so apologies if this doesn't fit the bill... just to help the pasta situation... I know you are aiming for plant based... I think these would be that at origin as made from beans...
> Vegan bean spaghetti - much lower in carbs most products between 1.5 - 3g carbs for 100g - you can usually find them in supermarkets/health food shops.



I just tried some of these carb free noodles - and it's a miracle! They're slightly firmer than regular noodles, but not unpleasantly so. I've just eaten a bowl of noodles and not injected any insulin! Thank you so much for the tip...! Carb FREE...!


----------



## Neens (Feb 26, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> I just tried some of these carb free noodles - and it's a miracle! They're slightly firmer than regular noodles, but not unpleasantly so. I've just eaten a bowl of noodles and not injected any insulin! Thank you so much for the tip...! Carb FREE...! View attachment 13324


And I bet you feel full too! The noodles are better than the other forms of same product because they're thinner. You do get used to the difference and they are a handy addition to many dishes. 

To the ying/yang of your delicious feast, I made a mistake eating a real pancake. My body immediately flew into a storm of confusion after 2.5 months of clean, low carb eating. Eek!


----------



## Calf00 (Mar 3, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> I just tried some of these carb free noodles - and it's a miracle! They're slightly firmer than regular noodles, but not unpleasantly so. I've just eaten a bowl of noodles and not injected any insulin! Thank you so much for the tip...! Carb FREE...! View attachment 13324


That looks lovely, sorry if I’ve missed it but what noodles are they please?  Thanks.


----------



## Oblivious (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm not vegan, just vegetarian (still drink milk) can I also assemble?


----------



## TCP36C (Mar 11, 2020)

Riccy987 said:


> Hello! Are there any other vegan diabetics out there trying to consume a low carb plant-based diet? I'm trying to lower my carb intake and am having to surrender a lot of easy vegan staples like bread, pasta, rice, etc...
> 
> Any favourite tips or recipes to share with a meat and dairy free diabetic...? (Or are there any low-carb vegan cookbooks that you'd recommend...?)



Hi. I have been a vegan since 1993. Only recently diagnosed with type 2. I clean eat so eat lost of veggies and some protein. I am currently reducing my carb intake so it is more like a Keto diet, but not so much fat! Replacing some carbs whenever I can. I'm now aware that legumes/beans/pulses are often high carb, so eating more almonds to lower blood sugar. I don't do gluten, but have seen low carb (wheat) wraps etc on Ocado and noodles. Brown rice in moderation rather than white. There are low carb pastas too.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 11, 2020)

How many carbs have the wraps got, as all the wraps I have seen have more carbs than a standard slice of bread.


----------



## Bronwen (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi, are you familiar with the BOSH boys cook books, they also have loads of videos, we use their recipes loads. In place of rice I use cauliflower. I also mash cauliflower to put on top of lentil cottage pie. Plant based drinks like almond milk are low carb. If we are having a veg curry I will make a Dahl (Bosh Dhal recipe  is fantastic) To go with it  and an onion &tomato salad and I find I don’t need rice. pulses and quinoa are great protein sources as is Tofu.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 13, 2020)

Bronwen said:


> Hi, are you familiar with the BOSH boys cook books,



We use Bosh recipes a lot. They are really tasty


----------

